# Questions



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

I am wanting to get bigger fuel injectors and fuel pump ,but I don' know what size I need. I have an 86 300zx n/a. I heard that you need a new ecu which with all the other parts all adding up means you need $$$$$. I was wondering if I could take the injectors, fuel pump, and ecu of any other cars and it work.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Are you doing any other work to the engine, because if you are thinking that just adding more fuel to the stock engine is going to gain you significant power gains and performance, you are incorrect. Just like you can't take an old car with a small block and a 2 bbl. carb and throw on a 850cfm Holley double pumper. Too much fuel will over richen the mixture, foul the spark plugs and bog the engine down. Everything on an engine has to work together. If you want to increase performance, you must also take into consideration the volume of air entering the engine, camshaft profile, compression, exhaust restriction, etc. in addition to making fuel system mods. The ECM must be programmed to work with these modifications. Yes, it costs money. But the money should be spent on smart decisions and you should map out a goal for your performance needs, or wants, and create a gameplan on how to achieve this goal before spending one red cent!


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm planning on getting a k&n cone filter and gut the stock plenum (once i look into it and figure out how, if anyon knows that would be helpful). Also, I already have a cat back exhaust. Possibly regap the plugs or new ones. If this wouldn't work does anyone know a cheap build for my car.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You'll need a milling machine and be able to weld aluminum if you're planning on gutting the upper plenum yourself. Gutted Z31 upper plenums generally sell from around $400 and up.


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks. Would it be possible to use the injectors, fuel pump, and ecu, or what should i do?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I believe I answered your question in post #2. Any performance direction you take is going to cost a good deal of money to get significant gains. It's a lot more costly to build performance and power out of a Nissan engine than say, a small block Chevy or Ford. What are you trying to achieve? 250 horsepower? 300? 400? Are you looking for high end horsepower or low end torque? Are you looking for a road hugger or straight line performer. As I said in the other post, sit down and create a gameplan for what you are trying to achieve and a realistic budget. Once we know your goals and limitations, we can better give you advice.


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

For now i only want around 250 more later ,but for now 250. Any gain in horsepower or torque is appreciated. The cheapest way is perferred ,but if the price gets up there then the cheapest for the most gain will be first. Then what isn't affordable is on the waiting list until I save the cash. I'm not firm on putting these parts on except the K&N and the plenum (once a mig machine comes in he picture) I'm just trying to get some ideas of the best way to go.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Honestly, even with a fairly substantial budget, I think you would have a hard time even getting to 250HP with the n/a VG30E in your 86 Z, which is rated at 160HP. By comparison, the VG30ET produces 200-205 HP, the twin-cam VG30DE in the Z32, which had variable valve timing, was rated at 222 HP and the twin-turbo VG30DETT was rated at 300 HP. Also, keep in mind the mileage of your engine. Unless the engine has been rebuilt in the recent past or replaced with a reman., chances are if put on a dyno, it will fall a good bit short of that "new" engine rating of 160 HP. So, let's even optimistically say your current engine is putting out 150 HP. You are looking to make mods to add another 100 HP to an engine, when new, only put out 160 HP on a small budget... It's not going to happen! That doesn't mean adding a free flowing intake and maybe installing a less restrictive exhaust isn't going to help performance, but by how much?...15-20 HP at best, I would think, and even that might be optimistic. If you really want to pursue 250 HP, your best bet would be to find a turbo Z to make mods on. Even with that, you will still likely spend a few thousand dollars to reach your goal of 250. Install a VG30DETT from a Z32 in your current car, maybe? I would take a guess of closer to $10,000 and a lot of man hours.


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

I know it's a lot to get to 250 as far as money, time, and hard work go, and probably isn't obtainable right now, but any sufficient gain in horsepower/torque is great. I just want a way to begin mods what mods would you recomend to start me on the way. Can I make 200, 190, 180? I'm not looking to be the fastest just improve, what can I do?


----------



## Busted z (Apr 12, 2011)

If I had my engine bored over to the size of a vg33 would i be able to get the pistons out of a vg33 or would the arms not match and does anyone know how much it costs to have a Z bored over.


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

cant really bore it out as it wasnt designed like that, chances are youd hit water galleries thus ruining your engine... modern engines dont really do it that well... like the old v8's used to...

now people will get shorter pistons, increase gasket sizes and smooth out the cylinderwalls which might add 1-3mm of width... thats usually how you up the displacement of modern engines...


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Shadao said:


> cant really bore it out as it wasnt designed like that, chances are youd hit water galleries thus ruining your engine... modern engines dont really do it that well... like the old v8's used to...
> 
> now people will get shorter pistons, increase gasket sizes and smooth out the cylinderwalls which might add 1-3mm of width... thats usually how you up the displacement of modern engines...


WOW! Simply incredible. You really have no idea what you're talking about, do you?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

AZ-ZBum said:


> WOW! Simply incredible. You really have no idea what you're talking about, do you?


+1
Winning!


----------

